# main branch sysutils/seatd BASU=off configure failure



## cnhtd (Dec 17, 2021)

```
meson.build:1:0: ERROR: Unknown options: "libseat-consolekit2"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

Package is available:

```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg search seatd
seatd-0.6.3_1                  Minimal seat management daemon and universal library
```
Which means that the build clusters didn't have a problem building it with the default options.

But BASU is set to ON by default. If turning off this option causes a build failure then it's probably an issue with the port itself. I suggest you create a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------

